# Помогите в выборе Аккордеона!



## Alex_Bond88 (21 Мар 2018)

Доброго времени суток! Коллеги, музыканты, всю жизнь играю на баяне, теперь хочу попробовать освоить аккордеон, чисто для себя. Посоветуйте какой из трёх предложенных выбрать (фото прилагаю) заранее знаю что любой инструмент нужно щупать, слушать и т. д. Просто по своим характеристикам какой из трёх лучше, наверняка кому то приходилась играть на таких аккордеонах, просто в аккордеонах я не разбираюсь, когда то в детстве играл так себе на маленьком аккордеоне аккорд и всё других в руках не держал. Да и ценовой диапазон этих аккордеонов 10 -15 т. р. приемлемая ли цена для этих аккордеонов?


----------



## vev (21 Мар 2018)

Вот так задача... 


Ну червонец то они все стоят... Вельт судя по всему Сеперато? 
Ну, может быть, Хонер в данном случае будет малек поинтересней. Монтана должна быть чуток посвежее Вельта... 

Данных маловато. Инструменты более или менее одинаковые по классы и возрасту. Посмотреть бы потроха для начала. Ну а про послушать Вы и сами знаете


----------



## oleg45120 (21 Мар 2018)

Как по мне это все дрова! Лучше добавить десятку у купить Royal  standart метеор


----------



## gerborisov (21 Мар 2018)

Всё, что имеет такой возраст и "пробег" уже не различают по"заводским" параметрам. Исключительно "на ощупь"


----------



## ugly (21 Мар 2018)

А какие там параметры могут отличаться?
Все три полные, четырехголосые, прямодечные.


----------



## Alex_Bond88 (21 Мар 2018)

vev писал:


> Вот так задача...
> 
> 
> Ну червонец то они все стоят... Вельт судя по всему Сеперато?
> ...


----------



## Alex_Bond88 (21 Мар 2018)

Вот ещё дополнительные фото с разных ракурсов, фото внутренностей остальных двух аккордеонов у меня нет.


----------



## Alex_Bond88 (21 Мар 2018)

Вот Роял Стандарт.


----------



## vev (21 Мар 2018)

*Alex_Bond88*,

Соглашусь с Олегом. Лучше доплатить и взять чтоньть поинтересней


----------



## nidogopp43 (22 Мар 2018)

oleg45120 писал:


> Как по мне это все дрова! Лучше добавить десятку у купить Royal  standart метеор


Олег! Royal Standard Meteor... эти же самые "дрова". Внутреннее содержимое, одинаково для всех вышеперечисленных "дров" Разница только в резонаторах (дерево, пластмасса). В дереве звук чуток приятнее. Ответ голосовой части г...


----------



## vms37 (22 Мар 2018)

А какую функцию выполняет тумблер на фото?


----------



## nidogopp43 (22 Мар 2018)

Кнопка включения (встроенного) микрофона, там же и гнездо для подключения джека. Если я правильно понял термин тумблер))


----------



## Kuzalogly (22 Мар 2018)

ТС в корневом постинге пишет: "Попробую освоить.".  А тему развивали, развивали, развивали... Через 2-3 страницы (как обычно)  последует вывод: всё, что дешевле 300 000 р- полнейшие дровищи.  Стремление форумчан к совершенству так заразительно!

Из предложенных- на "попробовать" вполне гож Вельтмайстер полный четырёхголосый чёрный, если он исправен.  А через какое-то время станет ясно, нужно ли (возможно ли, интересно ли) продолжать "попробование".    И тогда уж шарить по своим заначкам в поисках суммы на "недрова".


----------



## vev (22 Мар 2018)

*Kuzalogly*,

Саша, у Сеперато мех с дырой да и производит он впечатление намного хуже Рояля...  Для попробовать можно любой, но не любой затем можно продать. Ликвидность у инструмента в ценовой категории 25-30тр буде выше ИМХО. Да и играть приятнее


----------



## MAN (22 Мар 2018)

nidogopp43 (22.03.2018, 09:28) писал:


> Если я правильно понял термин тумблер))


Абсолютно правильно.
_Тумблер_ (от англ. tumble - опрокидываться) - малогабаритный механический переключатель. Применяется главным образом для коммутации цепей управления в электро- и радиотехнических приборах и устройствах.
_(Современный толковый словарь изд. «Большая Советская Энциклопедия»)
_


----------



## Alex_Bond88 (22 Мар 2018)

Спасибо всем за ответы! Хочу немного уточнить, если не получится продавать я ничего не собираюсь, не выйдет останется просто для себя. Horch особенно смотрю никто и не рассматривал как вариант и всё таки Вельт или Роял?


----------



## Alex_Bond88 (26 Мар 2018)

Доброго времени суток! Появился ещё вот такой вариант, ценовая категория та же.


----------



## vev (26 Мар 2018)

*Alex_Bond88*,

Потянуло в область геронтологии?  
Те то были не первой свежести, а уж этот...


----------



## Kuzalogly (26 Мар 2018)

Реплика.
Этот "Гигантилли" из начала 1960-хх  имеет хоть лёгкий, но налёт "улучшенности".   То есть "ширпотреб эксклюзивный".   Как ВАЗ-2103 в сравнении с 2101.    А так как всем инструментам из списка походу предстоит капиталка, то я бы ( именно "Я бы" ), капиталил более редкую модель. Ну, это интереснее, как мне кажется...
Пример видео. Гигантилли в нормальном состоянии. Всё там для игры достаточно неплохо.
https://youtu.be/8AgaZVODE8M


----------



## Alex_Bond88 (31 Мар 2018)

vev писал:


> *Kuzalogly*,
> 
> Саша, у Сеперато мех с дырой да и производит он впечатление намного хуже Рояля...  Для попробовать можно любой, но не любой затем можно продать. Ликвидность у инструмента в ценовой категории 25-30тр буде выше ИМХО. Да и играть приятнее


А дыра то у Вельта где?


----------



## vev (31 Мар 2018)

*Alex_Bond88*,

сорри... Это у Хорьха... На Вельте очень плохое качество фото. Не разобрать. Но мой опыт общения с Вельтами говорит, что без отслаивания меха от рамки инструментов не бывает... У всех в нижнем углу были дыры...


----------



## Alex_Bond88 (7 Апр 2018)

Появился ещё вот такой вариант аккордеон Weltmeister Consona, цена по дороже 25 т. р.


----------



## levsha34 (7 Апр 2018)

Из всех я бы Консону брал. Корпус компактнее, ступенчатая дека, звук поинтереснее.  Правая механика, может быть более упругая чем у остальных. Состояние надо внимательно смотреть...


----------



## Kuzalogly (7 Апр 2018)

Консона интересная. Но подростковая. 7/8. 37 в правой, 96 в левой.   Терпеть ограничение 7/8 взрослый музыкант будет тогда, когда это даст существенное снижение веса при необходимости выступать стоя.   Если концерты стоя по часу-два не входят в программу, я бы искал полный).


----------



## Alex_Bond88 (8 Апр 2018)

Kuzalogly писал:


> Консона интересная. Но подростковая. 7/8. 37 в правой, 96 в левой.   Терпеть ограничение 7/8 взрослый музыкант будет тогда, когда это даст существенное снижение веса при необходимости выступать стоя.   Если концерты стоя по часу-два не входят в программу, я бы искал полный).


Это в Консоне меня и не устраивает, я хочу полный аккордеон найти.


----------



## Alex_Bond88 (9 Апр 2018)

А 25 т.р. Консона стоит или за эти деньги можно найти что то более интересней? Если да посоветуйте какую модель? Всё таки хочется полный аккордеон найти.


----------



## Kuzalogly (9 Апр 2018)

Рынок б/у всегда странен. Цены от нуля до бесконечности... Слишком много параметров: для бедной бабульки утильный инструмент от покойного деда- единственный способ купить лекарства. Поэтому дорого).  А состоятельный гражданин купил квартиру около Красной площади, и нашёл на антресоли Скандалли Супер 6 и две Виктории)).  Ему эти копейки не интересны. Но это бывает раз в десятилетие))... 
А искать по таким деньгам особо вариантов нет.  Вельты Каприсы и Метеоры.  Это не эталон, но хотя б не древности лохматых годов, которые тут обсуждались. Вот если я пару соток накоплю на Италию, я свой Метеор предложу...


----------



## vev (9 Апр 2018)

*Alex_Bond88*,

Саша прав... Если посидеть в засаде, то можно найти что-то более интересное... Но сидеть надо преимущественно в Москве и заниматься надо только этим.


Я бы Консону не брал из-за урезанного диапазона, а приехал бы в Москву, походил бы по музеям/мавзолеям и заехал бы к Юре, которого уже оправдали после трехдневного обливания помоями с Пыжиком. Рассказал бы ему, сколько денег охота потратить и что примерно хочется на выходе. Эффект будет заметнее, чем самому искать


----------



## vvz (10 Апр 2018)

)


----------



## sasha_yr (25 Дек 2019)

vev написал(а):


> *Alex_Bond88*,
> 
> ...и заехал бы к Юре, которого уже оправдали после трехдневного обливания помоями с Пыжиком. Рассказал бы ему, сколько денег охота потратить и что примерно хочется на выходе. Эффект будет заметнее, чем самому искать



Добрый вечер.
Разрешите попросить ссылку на указанных форумчан - задумал себе для души аккордеон приобрести. 
Сам играл в подросковом возрасте - даже в школе в актовом зале выступал ( хотя в муз школе не учился). Лет в 14 забросил напрочь, а вот сейчас в 37 душа снова просит...
Особо в бюджет укладываться нет возможности, но и хлам совсем брать не хочется, но хочется снова начать играть.
Сам в Москве.
Поэтому ищу к кому обратиться за помощью в приобретении инструмента и уроков для восстановления навыков.
Заранее всем благодарен.


----------



## vev (25 Дек 2019)

sasha_yr,

речь шла о zet10


----------



## ugly (26 Дек 2019)

sasha_yr написал(а):


> Особо в бюджет укладываться нет возможности, но и хлам совсем брать не хочется, но хочется снова начать играть.


Возьмите для начала что-нибудь из последних ГДР'овских Вельтмейстеров (Каприс, Метеор), вполне себе инструмент для любителя/начинающего. К Юрию - это уже за чем-нибудь совсем приличным и небюджетным.


----------



## vev (26 Дек 2019)

ugly, 

Да к нему можно и за Каприсом  Сам недавно брал у него для сына друга. В Москве выбор стал совсем невелик. Все чаще барахло за нехилые деньги предлагают


----------



## Kuzalogly (26 Дек 2019)

ugly написал(а):


> из последних ГДР'овских Вельтмейстеров (Каприс, Метеор),


Упомянутые изделия выпускались и после поглощения ГДР Германией. Там в этом случае написано "Made in Germany". На моём инструменте- "Made in German Democratic Republic". Но приносили и с упоминанием Германии. На правом полукорпусе сверху со стороны играющего. Сколько лет их делали в Объединённой Германии- не знаю... .


----------

